# increased tax rate for non resident workers...



## Nickhead (Jul 21, 2011)

it was my understanding that the first two years of work in australia would be taxed at a higher percentage.

im curious if anyone here knows who i contact, if and when its time to be taxed normally?

does this automatically happen when i am granted permanent residence?

will my case worker send documentation/proof that i then in turn hand over to my employer?

or do i mention it to our tax man and they handle it?

i know my case worker suggested i mention to the tax man, but for some reason, this option doesnt seem right?

just curious


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You might not be a resident in terms of visa but you might still be Australian resident for tax purposes. That generally applies to people on student visas and sponsorship visas whose visas are for more than 6 months. Working holiday visas are non residents for sure.

You can find more info below

Are you a resident?


----------



## Nickhead (Jul 21, 2011)

i understand what you are saying, but im more curious whether i have to chase anyone down to say 'hey, ive worked my two years @ higher tax rate, could you change me to the normal rate now' and who that 'anyone' might be? 

OR

will it change automatically when the time comes?


----------

